# My cat is very attached to me



## ashes (Jan 4, 2005)

We found my cat under my dad's car about a year and a half back and we took her in. ("we" being my step-mom and I) She slept in my lap that night while I played cards at a table. I think that's when she became attached to me because when I got up to get a drink I let my step-sister hold her. She wailed and stared at me the whole time I was up. She only wanted me to hold her. She's been like that ever since. I only go to my dad's every 2 weekends. She stays in my step-sister's bedroom when I'm not there, and in mine when I am. If I don't go straight to her when I get there, she'll hear my voice and start wailing so loudly that you can hear it throughout the whole house. (trailer-house to be exact) She dislikes pretty much everyone except me. 

Sometimes we have to lock her in the bedrooms if there's a door open in the living room because we don't want her to run outside and get hit. If I go in my room while she's in there and I try to walk out she wraps her arms around my leg or meows at me. Sometimes she's ok by herself, like when I walk in the room and she's asleep on my bed. She won't stop me from leaving, she'll just sleepily watch me as I do whatever it is I went in there to do and fall asleep again once I leave.

I was just wondering if she is TOO attached to me, because I'm only there a few days out of the month. Should I be worried?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No.

Tim


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Ohhh - that sounds so cute. I think you'll be OK and she'll be OK. She just picked you out of everyone as the favorite. I have one cat out of 3 that totally favors me over my husband. Cries and whines and gets under my feet when I walk. I love it.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe.....No chance your Mom will let you bring her home to her house?


----------

